
Skype's Homeland Grapples with Dilemma of Robot as Legal Person - jkaljundi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-10/skype-s-homeland-grapples-with-dilemma-of-robot-as-legal-person
======
brudgers
So long as and to the extent it remains the case that corporations can be
legal persons, it is likely that robots will have _de facto_ if not _de jure_
status as legal persons. All it takes is wrapping the robot in articles of
incorporation.

It's worth noting that there are aspects of corporate personhood where the
corporate person enjoys more rights than a biological person particularly at
political borders.

------
pmontra
Probably premature, but if takes years to discuss it will be ready when we
might need it.

Maybe it's only a way for the manufacturer/developer to say "not my fault, sue
the bot" but I don't expect that and won't welcome it.

